# Hello!



## Rabu (Jun 2, 2007)

Several peeps from here were posting elsewhere and mentioned this place.

My Name is Rob Baverstock, live in Madison Wisconsin, training in Northern Shaolin at the Zhong Yi Kuoshu Guan.  (Bei Shao Lin, Gu Ru Zhong lineage)

Made plenty of exciting adventures in the arts, met some neat people and had some fun times.

Look forward to reading and meeting people, learning new things and adding what I can.

Thanks to Danjo, John Bishop and BGile who led me here in a round about way.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello Rob and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome!:ultracool

Mike


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 2, 2007)

Greetings, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy the show...


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Rabu. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT , Rob!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 2, 2007)

Welome and enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Rob!


----------



## Callandor (Jun 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Rob and happy posting.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Happy posting.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 4, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  You should find something to interest you, there's plenty about.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 4, 2007)

Greetings Rabu!

The people here are friendly.  Pull up a chair.  Get yourself a drink and get comfy.  Ok, since you've been practing MA for a bit...drop down to the Horror Stories.

Looking forward to reading your posts in the Chinese Art section.

Formal Salutations.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 5, 2007)

Rabu said:


> Several peeps from here were posting elsewhere and mentioned this place.
> 
> My Name is Rob Baverstock, live in Madison Wisconsin, training in Northern Shaolin at the Zhong Yi Kuoshu Guan. (Bei Shao Lin, Gu Ru Zhong lineage)
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site, a lot of nice people here.


----------

